# Odds and ends with flying gadgets (8 shots)



## nzmacro (Jun 16, 2014)

Just a few odd ball shots that come along now and again.


1: Male Quail on the look out








2: The swamp hen huddle







3: Swamp hen baptism







4: Spur winged plovers / Lapwings have a bit of a natter







5: Rare shore Plover having a dip







6: A Tern back with dinner







7: White faced Heron on blue







8: The butt shot of course with Herons 







Sony NEX-7 and a mix of the Canon FD 500 F/4.5L and the 800 F/5.6L

All the best as always folks.

Danny.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 16, 2014)

The quail is simply an OUTSTANDING frame! I totally love it!


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 16, 2014)

Aww thanks Derrel, appreciated. I don't have too many Quail shots and I'm fairly fussy in what I keep, so that's good to know thanks  The wind was blowing that front grass around so had to time it as it went back upright. Only straight one out of around 20 shots !!. The rest are all on a lean forward.  

Danny.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 16, 2014)

They're all nice, but that Quail shot, WOW! That is just stellar. Sharp, well-lit, great composition, beautiful colors. Spectacular!
I used to see quail all the time when I was young. Now, they are much more scarce in these parts, and I have yet to get even an awful picture of one, in the 2+ years I've been doing bird photography.  I flushed one out on a walk just the other day--we scared the daylights out of each other, but it was gone before I even realized what it was.

EDIT: I *sort of* nominated that Quail for POTM. Sort of, because evidently I've lost the capacity to figure out how to actually get the photo to show in the stupid thread. ;-)


----------



## Derrel (Jun 16, 2014)

The quail here where I live are the California Quail, AKA "Valley Quail"  ODFW Upland Game Bird Species - Quail

The background of your shot is outstanding, and the post he is perched on reminds me of the wooden fence posts used here when I was a kid. The quail, seen against the stalk of grass gives a great sense of scale, and the grasses in the background make the bird totally POP! with a 3-D effect. The grasses in the back and that "pedestal" effect are, all considered together, just sublime. The grass and sky backdrop combo is freaking outstanding.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 16, 2014)

You are the best bird guy I've seen in a long time. And yes, the quail is special. I can only shoot stuff that stays relatively still. I do think your talent shines brightest in your fantasy meets reality images.


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 16, 2014)

Gees, thanks folks. You have a real way with words Sharon, always enjoy your down to earth dialogue to say the least  

Interesting site there Derrel, I'll pour a coffee and have a bit of read and look through that thanks. 

Anyway, the one where the wind was blowing that grass around. Some might actually like it more than being upright and I'm never too sure either, also changed angles to get the first shot posted up there .............






Thanks key, but there is some remarkable bird clickers in here that leave me in awe !!

Danny.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 16, 2014)

All very Nice but I agree that Quail shot with the framing,reeds and a very pleasing Blue color BG is just delicious.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice set Danny


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 16, 2014)

Really really nice quail shot.  So good, it almost looks fake


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jun 16, 2014)

1,4 and 5 are fantastic.....very unusual birds for me and the technicals are so well executed


----------



## LarryLomona (Jun 16, 2014)

All these are awesome, very nicely done. Larry


----------



## pgriz (Jun 16, 2014)

Gee, Danny - pretty realistic CGI you got there with #1.  How many hours of processing did you put in to get it to look so hyper-real?  :mrgreen:


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 16, 2014)

I love all of them Danny, especially #1 -- that is supercalifragilisticexpialidocious shot!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 16, 2014)

Beautiful detailed shot of the Quail.


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 16, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Gee, Danny - pretty realistic CGI you got there with #1.  How many hours of processing did you put in to get it to look so hyper-real?  :mrgreen:



Dang it, caught again.  Its all done with a 500 x 400 foot green screen ......... and a couple of cranes  grab a stuffed Quail and a bit of grass from the car, job done, LOL.

All the best and thanks.

Danny.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 16, 2014)

I have to agree with the masses here...  #1 is killer.  I have cooked 1000's of quail, but I have never seen one in the wild...


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 18, 2014)

As soon as I saw that 1st pic. I opened the POTM thread to nominate it, but alas! Sharon beat me to it 
Awe-inspiring picture Danny, a masterpiece that one. I also love the 4th and the 7th one, but then again they are all great


----------



## greybeard (Jun 18, 2014)

I really like #1


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 18, 2014)

Danny, WOW, just wow. That quail is an inspiring picture! Like everybody else has said the BG is soooo surreal! I personally love the bent blade of grass rather than the straight up and down one. It helps keep things unbalanced (I'm a fan of unbalanced pictures myself). The straight up and down blade of grass gives me a ODC moment were I'm mentally bending it.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, and I love the Heron in #7. Love the reflections!


----------

